# 1993 Nissan Altima Fuel Pump?



## xIsaac2011 (Jul 14, 2013)

My car has been having a lot of issues lately. From the moment I got the car two years ago, it would have good acceleration on some days and other days it would just really lack power. Im pretty good on oil changes and so far I have replaced the fuel filter, the alternator, the battery within the last year. Now my car idles really low when Im moving slowly on the road or when Im coming to a stop, and sometimes it just shuts off. The car wont come back on in park but if I shift to neutral it usually comes back on. Any help on this guys? First post, any help much appreciated. :waving:


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm hoping you didn't replace the alternator and battery thinking that's the problem. In your post you mention that so far you have done a oil change, and replace alternator and battery. But what about a TUNE-UP?

Replace the spark plugs with NGK's the set of four should be 12$, replace the distributor cap 18$, and replace the distributor rotor 12$. Now you should also replace the spark plug wires but they hardly ever go bad. so start by replacing the parts i mention above which should be done as regularly anyway

I am sure you can replace this parts with no problem since you already replace the alternator.

Good Luck


----------



## xIsaac2011 (Jul 14, 2013)

I will do that. Thanks for getting back to me! Just recently I put 20$ worth of gas in and the fuel needle didnt move fowards, but it moved back! The car sputters when it turns on and it cant stay on for too long. It will start and then die out quickly. Im not sure if its out of gas because I the needle wont say.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Usually when the gas needle doesn't work is either the floater inside the fuel tank or the gas gauge. But I have never seen the gas needle moved back.

When you turn the car on have you try stepping on the gas to see if the car will stay on? 

If you just put gas in it, it shouldn't be out of gas. It might be having a fuel delivery issue.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Easy to find out. Just get a fuel pressure gauge and test the fuel pressure.


----------



## xIsaac2011 (Jul 14, 2013)

Stepping on the gas while it IS on will sometimes help me stay on a little longer. The gas pedal doesnt seem to have much power until it is pushed for a few seconds, then the engine will rev. I seem to have a hard time getting off of 0-5 mph and after that my car acts decently.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Its true a fuel pressure test will help you determine if you have a bad fuel pump, but remember the fuel pump may only act up under pressure. Meaning when the car is on drive & you are driving it. Instead of when the car is parked an running on idle only. 

Although its rare for a fuel pump to go bad, unless you use real cheap gas or you run your car with low gas most of the times.

Replaced the parts I told you to see if you see a difference in you're car.
An I am not sure if you are able to perform a fuel pressure test, but if you think your up to it you can always rent the tester at auto zone.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can drive the car with the fuel pressure gauge installed. I usually route the hose under the wiper blade so the gauge is flat against the windshield and in view. You can use masking tape to secure it further, if necessary.


----------



## xIsaac2011 (Jul 14, 2013)

UPDATE!

Replaced spark plugs, spark wires, distributor cap, and rotor. Also filled up the engine and added injector cleaner. Car runs a lot better (needle moved without doing anything but putting gas in), but after it warmed up (immediately after tune up was done), the car sputtered and I watched the RPM needle go from 800-ish down to 600, then 200, then the car turned off. The ECM Tells me that the knock sensor is bad and that is all it says. 


I took it for a test drive and when I got up to about 30mph and stopped accelerating, the idle speed went lower than 800 RPM's, down to about 400, then back up. This happened twice while I was driving it but it didnt turn off this time. This WAS my big problem right there, the RPM needle would just stagger on down to zero while I was driving, or sitting at a stop light.


----------

